# Thumb release



## LukesDad08 (Jun 20, 2021)

Iso recommendations for a thumb or back tension release?


----------



## cole62895 (Sep 23, 2020)

Recently bought a Stan Perfex thumb release to replace a cheaper release and I absolutely love it. The adjustability is the best I have found and I am really enjoying the training pin feature. On top of that, I went with the Perfex with the intentions of getting the resistance model eventually to work with that as well.


----------



## wooz (Aug 7, 2021)

I've been using a Carter 'Wise Choice' for about a month after coming over from a wrist strap style (Spot Hogg 'Wise Guy'). Really enjoying it and shooting better, had trouble with punching the trigger with my wrist strap.


----------



## Flukebelly (Jan 20, 2021)

Tried both the Stan perfeX blackout and heavy metal. Really love the extra weight of the HM. Just feels better.


----------



## Leftyhoyt (Oct 19, 2014)

I recently bought a TruBall GOAT and I absolutely love it. It has a crisp trigger and not to mention that it can convert from a thumb trigger to a hinge. You get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Chipalexander (Mar 30, 2017)

Over the years I have shot a variety of releases, mostly Carter. Currently I'm shooting a Carter Evolution and a Scott Sigma.


----------



## LonnyM (Aug 19, 2020)

I like my Stan Perfex heavy Metal thumb release I set it with heavy resistance and no travel to pull through the shot. I also use a truball HBC hinge.


----------



## 6chevelle4 (Aug 17, 2021)

I really love my tru ball brass pro blade.


----------



## ScottMik (May 8, 2016)

LukesDad08 said:


> Iso recommendations for a thumb or back tension release?


Truball has great releases


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

Stan fan here, have the SX3.....I love the HM models myself. Just a great tunable release!


----------



## TThankie (Jun 26, 2020)

I like the spot hog whipper snapper 4 finger release. Feels super solid and I love the adjustable trigger


----------



## MBubz (Oct 29, 2020)

Tru Ball!


----------



## Zkallgren (Oct 13, 2021)

LukesDad08 said:


> Iso recommendations for a thumb or back tension release?


The trufire sear is really nice and adjustable

Sent from my U705AC using Tapatalk


----------



## dosterman95 (Mar 19, 2020)

Have good word for a Tru Ball HBC and the Ultraview hinge. Both would be a good choice for a hinge. I shot a thumb button the tru-ball GOAT it was a very crisp release however I found I prefer a hinge over thumb button


----------



## JJ AZ (Oct 12, 2021)

TThankie said:


> I like the spot hog whipper snapper 4 finger release. Feels super solid and I love the adjustable trigger


I just got a whipper snapper as part of a used bow package deal. Have not yet shot with it, but it feels real solid in my hand. Now if only I can get a few hours away from my house project to tune the bow and try out the release.....


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

spott hogg friday night


----------



## Max James (Dec 7, 2021)

Tru ball Goat


----------



## Laandy94 (Nov 26, 2019)

Had a Perfex, sold it. And bought it back and havent looked back since. Should have never sold it.


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

I've shot em all and HIGHLY recommend STAN!


----------



## Mgelo36 (Nov 16, 2021)

cole62895 said:


> Recently bought a Stan Perfex thumb release to replace a cheaper release and I absolutely love it. The adjustability is the best I have found and I am really enjoying the training pin feature. On top of that, I went with the Perfex with the intentions of getting the resistance model eventually to work with that as well.


Second this. Perfex offers a lot of options to make it into whatever fits right


----------



## 240gtr (Oct 29, 2021)

LukesDad08 said:


> Iso recommendations for a thumb or back tension release?


I’m really enjoying the Ultraview Hinge


----------



## woodman89 (Oct 27, 2016)

Carter


----------



## Stryker13 (Dec 11, 2021)

The truball hbx is pretty cool for a hinge as in breaks apart in the middle of the release and gives it a totally different feel!


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Stan Shootoff 4 finger here. Fits great, clean, crisp response. Very adjustable.


----------



## ID357 (May 24, 2021)

Anything STAN or the B3 Omega Pro.


----------



## LonnyM (Aug 19, 2020)

Can't go wrong with the Stan Perfex thumb release and their customer service is really good.


----------



## LongDrawBirdWatcher (Sep 3, 2020)

Carter wise choice - excellent customer service also from the company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

